# Claud Butler Urban 400 - any good



## saty (3 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

My friend is looking to get a 'Claud Butler Urban 400' as an ex demo model for £300. 

He currently does not ride a huge amount  but is doing the BHF charity ride to Brighton this year (with me) and then after will be using the bike for family rides down the park.

Not sure what year model it is, but I would assume it is something like this: http://www.falconcycles.co.uk/CORP/cb/urban400.html

Does anyone have this bike..? Is it any good and will it do the job for him?

Cheers


----------



## Ivan Ardon (3 Apr 2009)

I had a 300, which is a similar bike but one level down component wise.

It was comfy, but a bit on the heavy side. Original tyres puncture easily. Suspension robs a lot of power compared to a rigid fork up hills. Transmission and brakes were spot on. I'd say it was better suited to trundling around on cycle routes with the kids than long distance runs.

I'd not have another. The EBC Courier Race I replaced it with is a FAR better bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 Apr 2009)

Just looking at the spec I'd say the biggest issue is that the front forks can not be locked out. Preload is OK but in no way a substitute for a lock out mechanism. As Ivan Ardon stated suspension steals power especially when on roads and climbing on smooth surfaces.


----------



## FBOAB (4 Apr 2009)

Just bought an Urban 500 from my brother. It seems to be a similar frame but with carbon forks. After a few miles on it so far, it seems quite a comfy bike and well capable of faily long rides. I'm happy with it, anyway. Heavy? a bit but not that someone of limited talents like myself notice that much. I'll let you know how it gets on.


----------



## dudi (4 Apr 2009)

the wife has an urban 100, lovely little bike. 

I'm always doubtful of the effectiveness of the suspension forks on these bikes...and would go for rigid forks myself. Especially for the L2B ride... the only rugged terrain you'll find is when you ride over clapham common to start the ride.

P.S. if you are doing the L2B ride, leave stupid early or feel the wrath of a few thousand occasional cyclists getting off their bikes at the slightest incline.
I did the ride last year and couldn't have ridden the whole way even if I had wanted to.

Good laugh though.

but for £300... can't complain really!


----------

